# Mail In Voting...



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Remember how I have talked about the issues with mail in voting....

https://www.justice.gov/usao-mdpa/pr/st ... il-ballots

This is just 9 ballots so far that were from people in the millitary. But 9 went missing and is it a coincidence that they were all votes for Trump that went missing? Could be. But with this along with all the other stuff that have been found out because of mail in voting...

1. Missing ballots at the post office.
2. Delays in processing ballots... ie: Mail time factors.... two weeks to get to where they are going, etc.
3. Working stealing ballots or throwing ones out.
etc.

So you see the issue with "mail in ballots" on a universal scale. Also why it wont work for this election. Need time to get a system in place and then work out the bugs. Less than 2 months before an election isn't time to work them out. :bop: :bop:

Again i am not saying these 9 missing ballots were on purpose dumped because they voted for Trump... but it shows you how things can happen. Also this was on a SMALL SCALE... imagine if larger. like 100K ballots go missing in a state. That could mean the EC vote.

This shouldn't be a partisan thing. This should be to protect the integrity of our elections. This is also why I am torn about not filling the seat of the court justice. Because with people doing "mail in" in some states all of this can be contested and might need a full court to rule on it. :beer:

The sad part about this is that this isn't the first example of things going wrong with mail in voting this year.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I always vote in person. Just wear a mask.
No different than any other building.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

KEN W said:


> I always vote in person. Just wear a mask.
> No different than any other building.


THIS is what everyone should do.... it is MUCH more difficult to cheat with lots of eyes and cameras around.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Ken...

Exactly. But why is Pelosi and others pushing so hard for a mail in voting system... not the absentee ballot stuff. But a mass universial mail in voting?? Why is she pushing so hard for it. It is in the last few COVID stimulus bills she is pushing. WHY???

That is the billion dollar question? Also doing it less than 45 days before an election isn't time to push this. How can a system be put in place that will work in all 50 states?? IT CAN't. What is she trying to pull or what is she setting up for a fight.... the "results".... will she blame COVID and people not going out?? There is record number of people regestering this year by both parties. So people will get out and vote.

Also there has been proof that "mail in voting" doesn't work. They are still debating a democratic primary results in a state and it has been something like 6 months! Their has been proven mistakes and fraud/dumping/tampering happening with mail in voting. Their has been proven DELAYS and what not. So why is Pelosi and others pushing for a broken system. Or an unproven system???

Now again the best thing I have ever heard on this subject is this.... Make election day a national holiday. This means most of the country will have the day off so they can go vote when ever they feel like it. They dont have to wait until the kids are in school... they dont have to wait until they are off work... they dont have to _______ get the idea. Plus I would love to have a day off in the fall so I can get out into the woods, field, or swamp... LOL :bop:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Chuck.....why did a red conservative state like North Dakota use all mail in voting in their primary???. :huh: :huh:


----------



## Resky (Aug 13, 2012)

> Chuck.....why did a red conservative state like North Dakota use all mail in voting in their primary?


I don't know what Chuck would say and I don't live there but I would guess it has a lot to do with the winters there and the fact the population of the state is less than 800,000. Probable very easy to set up a secure mail in voting there. Heck, I read where New York City has over 18 million population. Think what a mess that city alone will be.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Winter???? The primary was on June 9.


----------



## Resky (Aug 13, 2012)

KEN W said:


> Winter???? The primary was on June 9.


Come on, you can think better than that. Doesn't matter when they start the system, isn't mail in going to be used now all the time?
Besides that, the primary may have just been a trial run to see if it would work. Like I said, I don't live there but that's my guess why North Dakota would be okay with mail in ballots compared to a state like New York or California.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

This years primary was  yawn. With no opposition why risk covid for nothing, and the democrats were inconsequential.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

You are missing the point. It was all done by mail without any problems. Can be the same in all states. Not saying I am doing that. I will put on my mask and go vote on November 3rd.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Can be the same in all states.


 :rollin: You wouldnt want to put money on that would you? Did you forget the problems in dem run states?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Ken,

No clue why they did it. I also have been getting things in the mail non-stop about "mail in voting"... from both dem's and republicans.

I am just saying there is problems out there with the system. It isn't the time now to get one going. It needs a year or so to figure it all out. Not "months".

If I am not mistaken isn't alot of primaries done by mail? I could be way wrong... but I thought many are done that way because lots of people dont know about them. But again I could be way off like the vikings defense. :bop:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://twitter.com/JamesOKeefeIII/stat ... 0040219649

Look at "mail in ballot" harvesting..... This is another issue.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Chuck I am watching the video now on FOX. A guy was voing for senior citixen high rise buildings and demandingtheir ballot. He then fills it out. One day and he did 300 ballots. Are we still going to debate there is great chance for fraud. Why North Dakota did it is simply distraction. For the record I dont think they should have. In North Dakota we only vote once unlike Minnesota that can vote 300 times a day. Have you noticed a common denominator with voter fraud. riots, defunding police. etc etc etc ? They all occur in liberal run areas.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

To me this isn't a Left vs Right thing. This is about holding up the integrity of our election process. Anyone could be doing what we are seeing in the video. Republicans could be doing it... .Independents could be doing it.

But I agree with you that most of the time it isn't those parties doing it. But I dont want to paint it like "DEMS ARE ALWAYS CHEATING".

it is more about hold our election process up to the highest standard. Once you let things like this happen or help foster this stuff by not fixing it. You will become like the crooked elections you see in other countries. Corruption will run rampant and what not.

This should also play right into making TERM LIMITS for people. So one person cant be in "power" for 20+ years in a row.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://thehill.com/homenews/campaign/5 ... -addresses

More possible mail in voter fraud.

So this just shows you that "mail in voting" needs to be worked on to make it safe and secure. It isn't something you do a few months before an election... it will take years to test and make it work. :beer:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> The New York City Board of Elections just admitted that 99,477 voters in Brooklyn were mailed absentee ballot return envelopes with the wrong address and the wrong names printed on them.


So almost 100K ballots would have gone missing.

Yep... mail in voting sure is very secure and accurate.

See the issues. This isn't even fraud (as of now). It is just the wrong return address that could have just hand transposed numbers or something else wrong...ie: said ave when it meant street.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://www.foxnews.com/politics/house- ... in-ballots

Here is more examples of how Mail in voting can possibly lead to FRAUD. The voter rolls are old and out of date. People who have moved or who have died are getting sent ballots.

YOU SEE THE ISSUE. If you want to move into "mail" voting type situation. Things are needed to be addressed first. There isn't enough time to do this... it needs years. 
1. Need to update voter rolls 
2. need to get the USPO equipped to handle the surge or mail
3. need to get laws in place to allow reporting, mail in time, etc.
4. Need to develop a universal "ballot" and/or procedure. each state cant have different ballots/procedures for a FEDERAL eleciton.

These are just a few things that need to be addressed. 1 year or even 6 months isn't enough time to do this.

Again this isn't a Dem vs Rep thing. It is about holding our election to the highest of standards and integrity. :bop:


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

you can bet your *** if the GOP were the primary vote harvesting party/cheaters this would be a thing of the past...

IN PERSON VOTING ONLY!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

It is already starting and Trump has not yet lost the election. Remember Trump calling for groups to "Liberate Michigan". Dog whistle.

https://www.businessinsider.com/fbi...plot-kidnap-michigan-gretchen-whitmer-2020-10


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I read that also about the group that "plotted" to kidnap her.

It is along the lines of saying all of Antifa and BLM terrorists are directed by BIDEN. Which nobody has stated. But many want to make this out to be directed by Trump.

Well the media will play it like that. :thumb:


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

There's a whole lot of change that needs to be made...on both sides.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Canuck....

Agreed. :beer:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Here is more on mail in voting....

https://www.wric.com/news/politics/2020 ... ssion=true

In this article he dumped lots of mail... which included 99 ballots. Again we are not talking about any large amount... but think of this happening on a wider scale. It shows you the problem with mail in ballots.

BTW.... I will attach more stories that have been published about all of this.... headlines type thing.

BTW... that is 15 different head lines (including the one link I posted).... how many more are not reported yet or I am missing.... there are more. So again... this is about the integrity of our election. Not a Dem vs Republican thing. Also these headlines are not even including things like what Omar did in MN about "ballot" harvesting.... so make that 16 headlines. :bop:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://twitter.com/RealOmarNavarro/sta ... 5401521154

This is a link of more mail in ballots found shredded in a trailer in PA....

This time they identified they were from Trump.... but it shows you how things can happen.

Again I dont want to make this a Trump vs Biden.... this is about the integrity of our election. Anyone could take ballots and destroy them, throw them out, etc.

Again this shows you that MAIL IN VOTING isn't a good thing.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://bongino.com/texas-candidate-for ... ing-fraud/

More mail fraud.... this time involving a nursing home. uke:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://www.cnbc.com/2020/10/09/ohio-co ... llots.html



> POLITICS
> Ohio county says nearly 50,000 voters received wrong ballots


Yep... and they say we shouldn't be worried about MASS MAIL IN BALLOTS.... really... 50,000 people in one county!

Honestly think what this could do to a local or state run election... 50K votes... this is for state govenor, state assembly, state representatives at the federal level... let alone county commissioners, sherrif, etc.

But all you hear people say... mail in is ok... uke: uke: uke:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Chuck I think everyone knows mail in ballots were designed for the democrats to cheat. They just dont care. Who vandalizes political signs----- democrats. Who had dead people voting uears ago in Chicago ------ democrats, who actually conspired with a Russian agent to interfere with our election ----- Hillary, who lied about a phone call to the new Ukranian president ---- democrats, who did not accept the will of the American people in 2016 and attempted a soft coup----- democrats. I coukd go on, but its sunset in a few hours. Denying there will be a oriblem when there already is a problem gives one the same credability as Harris.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://twitter.com/Sierra8News/status/ ... 5371939848

PEOPLE STOLE MAIL!!!!

How is mail in voting "safe".... yes every day more and more of this is coming out.

Just think about it.... now either party can "claim" BS over the election results because of this crap that keeps happening. Why would many Democrats keep saying mail in voting is "safe". If they were not trying to pull the wool over peoples eyes.

Again this is about the integrity of our election. Are some trying to suppress voters from going to the polls?? Saying "mail in" is better.... when it isn't. :bop:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/calif ... d=msedgntp

A ballot drop off box burned. Yep... mail in voting isn't ripe for fraud or for either party to claim... FAKE RESULTS...

Again... who has been pushing for mass mail votes and saying "oh they are safe".... really!!!

I have posted over and over accounts where things have gone wrong. I also am not saying which or whom they are voting... I am just talking about lost, stolen, burned, etc ballots.... So either one could say FRAUD or FAKE RESULTS....

Just in the articles I have posted about on this thread.... about 500K ballots have been lost, stolen, destroyed, mailing addresses wrong, etc.

You dont think that mail in voting is a problem if done on a mass scale. YOU ARE WRONG!!!! That is as of right now... 500,000 people who's voice/vote wont get heard. They say about 150 million people "could" vote in this years election. So if 500K are missing that is about .33% I know you don't think that is alot. But think about the local elections? The state representatives? The federal representatives.... this could have huge impacts. NOT JUST FOR PRESIDENTAL VOTE.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/ex-po ... d=msedgntp

More on some of this mail in issues.... this talking about the postal worker who dumped the mail.

Yep and mail in voting isn't an issue according to some... :eyeroll:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://twitter.com/JamesOKeefeIII/stat ... 9607948289

WATCH THIS VIDEO!!!!!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

so on twitter the Dem house leader in the State of FL showed a picture/video of a mail room in Dade county. Stacks of mail sitting there.... He and others who are commenting are trying to BLAME TRUMP for these stacks of mail. REALLY... Trump was saying right away to go out and vote early, go out in person to vote, etc.

Who was the one pushing for MAIL IN VOTING... on a MASS LEVEL... and who is still holding up COVID relief because wanting more MAIL IN VOTING and what not....

I mean the double standard and stupidity of people is over whelming. But they are doing this now since Polls in FL are showing Trump is winning... and especially in a Dem county. Just like Koublachar is saying that the court ruling today about mail in ballots and acceptance in MN thing is all the doing of TRUMP... when it is just the law already on the books and the court says you much follow it. Remember courts dont make law... legislative branch does. But anything to make Trump look bad since the numbers are turning in many Democratic states..... MN could possibly be Red this year. I am not holding my breathe on it... but it could. :beer:


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

On my way home before the blizzard hits and had brief internet connection. Checked the US election.
Long drawn out process to count all the votes. Here's what we know so far.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

We also know the democrats are cheating and lying about it. They wakk in with boxes of votes all Biden and push the election observers out of the room. Getting real blatant and they dont think anyone can do anything about it.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Canuck...

That is a good one. :thumb: :thumb:

Also hope that blizzard pushes some ducks down in my neck of the woods of MN... kind of bleak down here now. :beer:

Plainsman...

The stuff i have been seeing on twitter should scare people. Like you mentioned... boxes just showing up out of nowhere. Ballots coming in via: Coolers, boxes, duffle bags, etc. Not an "official" looking thing at all.

How about the Project Veritas finding in MI about a postal worker coming out and saying.... He and others were directed to take mail in ballots they recieved on NOV 4 and move them to a pile where they can be HAND STAMPED with NOV 3 date so those votes could be counted. Project Veritas tried to call the guy who gave that order and he HUNG UP. Might not pass the smell test.

Also what should really scare anyone (no matter what side)... The AG of Penn came out and directly stated on his twitter account.... HE WILL DO WHAT IT TAKES TO NOT LET TRUMP WIN... or something like that. I personally hope he was talking about the first law suit or court hearing about counting mail in ballots... but we dont know for sure.

But I will say this like I always do.... WE NEED TO LET THINGS PLAY OUT. Some of these reports could be BS. Like I was going to talk about how WI and MI both over night jumped up 130K votes for Biden and not a single vote for anyone else out of those 130K.... but one of those reports was kind of "debunked" because they also talked about voter turn out was more than what was registered... yet that part of the story was false. So maybe the 130K thing could be false too. not sure... BUT WILL LET THINGS PLAY OUT. :bop:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

This is something to think about....

In PA trumps team went to court so they could observe the counting of ballots.... the Dem's filed a suit to block this.... WHY???

Honestly why would you block someone to observe counting. Because it means you can observe too.

The logic just doesn't add up.... because if one group can "observe" so can the other.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

One thing no matter who wins or loses...

This shows you the issues with some of the stuff I have talked about.

1. Mail in voting... look how "all of a sudden" ballots show up. Look how people could possibly cheat by "back dating". Look how some people are checking to see if ballots are recieved and they haven't been yet. Look how some "dead" people have voted... again not everything I mentioned above is 100% accurate but we are hearing stories as of now.

2. The "reporting" or "early" reporting by the media... the "calling elections". I have talked about how this could make it so people don't vote or they could find away to "cheat"... ie: Oh my canidate is down 10,000 votes in my state.. .lets dig up some ballots. Or how inaccurate all of this "polling" and what not is. Which could persuade people to not vote... ie: Biden is up 20 points in the poll... well why should I even vote if he is going to win... I don't need to cast my vote for him... or vice versa.

3. VOTER ID... maybe we need to make sure all voter are who they say they are. Also make sure signatures can match up with signatures.

Again... this stuff I am talking about shouldn't be a Dem vs Rep thing. It should all be about holding up our election process to the highest of standards. then this BS we are seeing now with people "contesting" everything might not happen. We might not see law suit after law suit dragging things out.

Because as of right now i read that NV isn't going to give any "total" until Nov. 12... that is 9 days after the actual election!!!


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

No ducks here to send you Chuck. My local birds left a month ago when everything froze hard with lots of snow. Then summer came back. And now we get winter back bigtime starting this weekend. Fishing was great with nice warm weather. Enough grouse to provide great meals at night. Had a great time. Got home in time for the wife to put me to work getting stuff done before the snow flies.

Now to the election. Regardless of what issues are out there in each of the states Trump's recent remarks have no place until you get the votes counted. Okay Donald let's stop counting the votes. Guess what! You lose big time. Grow some knackers and act like a man. Wait until the votes are counted for cripes sake.

Looks like the Republicans control the Senate. Biden as President would be a stable puppet for you. Actually better than Trump if you hold the power, no?

Trump is done. Bye Don...get it? Bye Don?


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

No ducks here to send you Chuck. My local birds left a month ago when everything froze hard with lots of snow. Then summer came back. And now we get winter back bigtime starting this weekend. Fishing was great with nice warm weather. Enough grouse to provide great meals at night. Had a great time. Got home in time for the wife to put me to work getting stuff done before the snow flies.

Now to the election. Regardless of what issues are out there in each of the states Trump's recent remarks have no place until you get the votes counted. Okay Donald let's stop counting the votes. Guess what! You lose big time. Grow some knackers and act like a man. Wait until the votes are counted for cripes sake.

Looks like the Republicans control the Senate. Biden as President would be a stable puppet for you. Actually better than Trump if you hold the power, no?

Trump is done. Bye Don...get it? Bye Don?

P.S. I'm baack!!!! :bop: :bop: :bop:


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

No ducks here to send you Chuck. My local birds left a month ago when everything froze hard with lots of snow. Then summer came back. And now we get winter back bigtime starting this weekend. Fishing was great with nice warm weather. Enough grouse to provide great meals at night. Had a great time. Got home in time for the wife to put me to work getting stuff done before the snow flies.

Now to the election. Regardless of what issues are out there in each of the states Trump's recent remarks have no place until you get the votes counted. Okay Donald let's stop counting the votes. Guess what! You lose big time. Grow some knackers and act like a man. Wait until the votes are counted for cripes sake.

Looks like the Republicans control the Senate. Biden as President would be a stable puppet for you. Actually better than Trump if you hold the power, no?

Trump is done. Bye Don...get it? Bye Don?

P.S. I'm baack!!!! :bop: :bop: :bop:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Bidens gun control plan is $200 per semiauto, and $200 per magazine over 10 rounds. The law abidingvwill be screwed and the criminals will laugh and become more bold.

Biden will be in an alzheimer home before 2021 is over. Crazy Kamala will be a disaster.

Its clear the mail in vote was planned fraud. Please dont try tell me otherwise because people that deny it are mentally challenged or dishonest, and I dont want to think that of people.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Whoa! Triple posts! I must be vibrating......


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The idea of mail in voting


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Ain't that the truth!

I have a proposal. What say Trump loses the election. We all get over the last 4 years. And every body just gets along??
Kind of a reset. Otherwise what are the alternatives.

Personally, I don't think anyone is going to take away your hunting weapons. No one is taking mine here in Kanada.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Looks like today the "counting" will stop. Maybe.]


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Only in America!

It's like make a Road, and putting the Man Hole Cover right where
you drive. Just waiting for an accident to happen, only in America.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Personally, I don't think anyone is going to take away your hunting weapons. No one is taking mine here in Kanada.


What I hunt coyotes with you lost in Canada so long ago you cant remember. I am not paying $200 per magazine either. My plan will be pull the spring, use the chop saw, cut them to a length that will hold ten rounds, cut the spring to match, solder the base plate on, and presto I have a ten round magazine.
I have a five round magazine, and four ten round magazines so I dont need anymore. I woukd rather run them all through the chop saw than pay those anti American traitors or turn them in.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Plainsman....

Didnt you "sell" all of your pmags... oke: Just keep one 5 rounder on hand when you are out hunting. The rest can sit in your gun safe. :beer:

This is what I am more worried about and Biden talked about doing it.... is AMMO.

It has to do with the SALE OF AMMO. He doesn't want you to be able to buy ammo on line. Which to be honest is where you can get the best deals by buying in bulk. I got two cases of steel shot (after rebate) for less than $8 a box. (FEDERAL AMMO REBATE)

Now if he gets what he wants.... I wont get those deals. Also some are saying he wants to TAX ammo like they do tabacco. So yeah... look at $20+ a box for steel shot. Look at $80 a box rifle ammo (depending on caliber).... Heck 20 ga sabot slugs (lead free) are now running $20 for 5 rounds.... Will those go up to $40 for 5 rounds???

Right now in my neck of the woods ammo is scarce. People are looking for Slugs for deer hunting this weekend and cant find them. I have had 3 friends ask me if I have any.... I do for 20 ga. But not 12 ga. But will this be the "norm"... dont know. If you make "ammo" expensive it will kill hunting even more so.

This is what will scare me more than him "taking away guns".


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

I hunt everything, including coyotes and wolves, with my trusty Ruger #1. Single shot. Box of bullets lasts me years. Of course I hunt the big woods and my shots are all less than 50 yards. Except for wolves those shots tend to be a little longer.

I don't need a big magazine to compensate for anything.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Actually I like a good single shot. When I bought my Cooper Phoenix in 6.5x284 I bought the single shot. I have a couple of them. When I go for a three or four hour walk in the Badlands its nice to stick one magazine in and not worry about pocket ccarry or box of ammo. When calling its not uncommon to have three or four come in. 
I have to get a better trigger in my Ruger Mark4. I had four coyotes run into me yesterday. My red dot blinked out at the worst possible time and I didnt hit a single one. I was bow hunting, but you can carry a pistol. I carry with a silencer so it doesnt scare the deer away. Freedom is good.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

You are right about carrying a hand gun in Canada. I hate having to carry a big slug gun in the spring and summer when bears are about. And yet in that case I would rely on the bear spray more than the slug.

I got really lucky with my Ruger. So many of them are not MOA. Mine was a tack driver right out of the box. The trigger is nice and crisp. The rifle is wearing in, not wearing out and I have had it for a long time. My vision finally forced me to put a small 4X scope on it. 

I only own 4 guns...a .22 Model 94Xtra Winchester, a single shot .410 for potting grouse and rabbits, an OLD Citori O/U 12 gauge and my rifle in .270. I am contemplating a nice, lighter shotgun sometime in my future.

The 6.5 284 looks like a sniper. My brother just picked up a 6.5 Creedmoor that he sounds real happy with.

Shoot straight! :thumb:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Canuck I have two Creedmoors. Factory velocity of the 140 gr is 2700fps out of a 24 inch barrel. With Alliant R26 I get 3035fps with a 26 inch barrel and 2950fps with my light 24 inch barrel. My 6.5x284 gets 3100fps, but Im amazed the Creedmoor does nearly the same with the right powder.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Joe Biden says what he likes best about 25 year old females is that there are 20 of them.


----------

